
Aragon – the decentralized app to run Blockchain organizations - andreisambra
https://aragon.one/core/
======
sharemywin
Not sure I see the use case. I would still need lots of legal advice to start
a company with investors. And from the perspective of an investor if I don't
trust the company I given money to why would I give it to them.

